# MS Klaus Peter



## steveweb (22. April 2005)

Hallo,

ist die Mannschaft dieses Kutters freundlich und bemüht Fisch zu finden?
Ich habe kaum aktuelle Beiträge zu diesem Schiff gefunden.
Daher bitte ich hier mal um eure Meinung.

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## Dorschknorpel (22. April 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Also, wie immer sind Meinungen zu Angelkuttern und deren Besatzungen sehr schwierig zu bewerten, da sie doch sehr von individuellen und persönlichen Eindrücken abhängen.Das merkt man auch deutlich, wenn man die Berichte im Board liest. Meine Meinung ist, dass man eigentlich bei jedem Kutter davon ausgehen kann, dass der Kapitän und die Mannschaft daran interessiert sind zufriedene Kunden zu haben. So, das wollte ich  nur mal gesagt haben.
Nun zur "Klaus Peter". Ich bin schon sehr oft mit ihr draußen gewesen und habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Klaus, der Kapitän, ist nun ein eher etwas schwieriger Typ, der auf manche Menschen negativ wirkt. Man muß ihn aber nur ein bischen kennenlernen und nicht jedes Wort und jeden Tonfall auf die Goldwaage legen, er meint es nicht so. Der Smutje ist ein ganz lieber Kerl mit einer großen Klappe und dazu ein Geschichten -erzähler vor dem Herrn. Es gibt hier im Board bestimmt einige Leute, die sein Album schon bewundern durften. Beim Gaffen gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme, das machen bei Bedarf beide. Das Schiff lässt sich auf allen Positionen hervorragend beangeln. Ich habe am liebsten auf dem stark erhöhten Bug geangelt, das geht trotz der Höhe prima. Sauberkeit und gute Küche sind keine Stärken der "Klaus Peter". Beim Toilettenbesuch muß man schon etwas abgehärtet sein. Der Preis für die Fahrt ist in Heiligenhafen der günstigste (20 Euronen). Das Schiff ist auch das langsamste, was sich aber auf die Angelzeit nicht merklich auswirkt. So ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen, wenn Du auf den Kutter gehst, viel Spaß und Petri.


----------



## norge_klaus (22. April 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ich fand es am letzten Samstag etwas seltsam, dass die "Klaus-Peter" obwohl sie angeblich das langsamste Schiff ist, bereits im Hafen lag als wir ankamen. Angler waren schon alle von Bord und die Mannschaft schon feste am schrubben. Scheint ja dann wohl doch nicht so langsam zu sein. Oder ? :q  :q  :q


----------



## kiepenangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

also mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass die käptains nicht immer mit voller geschwindigkeit fahren wenn nich so viele leute an bord sind. kann ich aber auch verstehen, sonst lohnt es sich ja auch bald garnich mehr bei den heutigen spritpreisen.


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (19. August 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Also ich war net so begeistert! Vor allendingen wo ich echt einen "Föhn" bekommen habe diese 1/2 std bis 1 1/2 std drifts obwohl nichts hockgekommen ist also wirklich das nenne ich net angagierter Versuch Fisch an Mann zu bringen dann lieber 6 oder 8 € mehr und mehr Fisch! und der entwas jüngere kann net die Gaff bedienen das war echt der Hammer!!!
D3nN!5


----------



## Sinned (19. August 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

hab von der klaus-peter auch viele negativsachen gehört...hab, um erhlich zu sein, sie deshalb noch nie besucht. kann leider sonst keine meinung zu der klaus-peter abgeben. zu allen anderen schon. 
kurz: 
beste: ostpreussenI
schlechteste: seeteufel.


----------



## udo81 (25. August 2005)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ich kann mich Dorschknorpel nur voll anschließen. War schon oft auf der Klaus-Peter und eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. 
Die Mannschaft ist nett und auch meistens zum Scherzen aufgelegt, so daß es eigentlich nie bierernst an Bord zugeht. Fische hab ich auch immer gut gefangen. 
Über die Toilette reden wir nicht  Übers Essen kann ich nicht meckern, die Dosensuppe schmeckt wie auf allen andern Kuttern auch. Ich geh ja auch nicht wegen des Essens zum Dorschfischen auf den Kutter. 
Das Schlachten der Fische klappt auch problemlos auf den geräumigen Holzbrettern, die an der Reling festgemacht werden. Insgesamt lege ich lieber 20€ auf den Tisch und hab weniger Essensauswahl und ein unbequemes Klo, fange aber trotzdem so viel wie für 26€.

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## harry swinger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

war am 22.07.06 mit denen draussen und ich kann nichts negatives schreiben. die crew sind sprücheklopper vor dem herrn und das wäre wohl jeder, wenn man jeden tag mit landratten raus muss. 
ich bin wieder dabei.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

joah bin auch schon oft mit der K-P rausgefahren und kann nix schlechtes behaupten!!Die Fänge sind vieleicht nicht immer die besten aber das ist auf keinem schif der fall!!Das beste am schiff ist aber das man überall gut werfen kann!!Das ist auf fast keinem anderen Schiff möglich!!#6


----------



## Makreli (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ich ware ein mal draußen!
Und es hatt mir sehr gut gefangen ich habe 2Dorsche von 58cm gefangen und als ich davor nichts gefangen habe habe ich einen pilker bekommen!Ich werde bestimt bald wieder mit der raus fahren.
Die ist nur zu emphelne!


----------



## Clouserfan (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Hallo Leute! Die Klaus-Peter und ihre Leute (einschließlich Kapitän ) sind nett und bemüht den Anglern das zu bieten, was sie bezahlt haben. 
Und wenn genug gefangen wurde, kann ich verstehen, dass eine Drift im trüben gefischt wird, wir haben unsern spaß und viele angler geraten dort in einen wahren Blutrausch, aber die Klaus-Peter und auch alle andern müssen dafür sorgen, daß nächstes Jahr noch gefangen wird!
Ich habe jedenfalls immer gefangen und war gut bedient
Gruß aus Weimar.


----------



## Carptigers (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*



			
				Clouserfan schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn genug gefangen wurde, kann ich verstehen, dass eine Drift im trüben gefischt wird, wir haben unsern spaß und viele angler geraten dort in einen wahren Blutrausch, aber die Klaus-Peter und auch alle andern müssen dafür sorgen, daß nächstes Jahr noch gefangen wird!
> Gruß aus Weimar.


 
Was denn das für ne Aussage , wär ja genauso als wenn ein Automechaniker sagen würde , man den Wagen hab ich aber gut hingekriegt, den nächsten mach ich nicht so gut , damit der auch wieder kommt ??? Hallo... #q


----------



## chris13 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn das für ne Aussage , wär ja genauso als wenn ein Automechaniker sagen würde , man den Wagen hab ich aber gut hingekriegt, den nächsten mach ich nicht so gut , damit der auch wieder kommt ??? Hallo... #q


 
|good: |good: |good: Hast vollkommen recht!!!


----------



## udo81 (28. August 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Hallo Leute!
Komme gerade von drei Tagen Klaus-Peter wieder.
Wie immer eine gute Sache. Der Kapitän war trotz schlechter Dorschlage (auf allen anderen Schiffen auch) bemüht, Fisch an Bord zu bringen. Haben gesucht, verschiedene Stellen angefahren...Deshalb ist auch niemand, der ein bisschen Angeln konnte, ganz ohne Fisch geblieben. Und keine Sorge: Klaus kennt seine Pappenheimer, sowohl die unter Wasser als auch die auf dem Kutter


----------



## BennyO (28. August 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ja dann war ja alles gut. ich persönlich finde den Kutter nicht so toll da hat aber jeder ja seine andere Meinug drüber und das is ja auch gut so.


Gruß benny


----------



## Pilkfreak (1. September 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sein! Es gibt bessere kutter als die klaus-peter(Tanja,Einigkeit,Forelle) aber zur not tut sies auch!

 ole


----------



## BennyO (2. September 2006)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Gut das die Kutterfrage immer noch eine Geschmacksache ist. Mitlerweile finde ich diese Diskusionen schon wirklich albern. Diese Thema mit dne Kuttern hatten wir doch shcon oft genug. Jeder hat seine(n) Stammkutter und das ist auch gut so. Was wäre dnen wenn alle das selber Schiff gut finden würden?????
Also meiner Meinung nach bräuchte man dieses Thema garnicht mehr vortführen. Der einen findet den KLaus-peter gut der andere nciht.


Gruß benny


----------



## udo81 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Hallo allerseits,

ich vermisse seit einigen Tagen die Klaus-Peter auf der Heiligenhafen Webcam... |kopfkrat Weiß jemand, ob das Schiff im Moment im Dock ist? 

Danke für Info!


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Hallo Udo,

Mitte November habe ich gehört, dass er in die Werft muss. Ich glaube nach Kiel. 
Er hatte Probleme mit irgendwelchen Luftflaschen, die er zum Anlassen des Motors braucht.

Er wird dann wohl schätzungsweise in den nächsten Tagen wieder in Heiligenhafen auftauchen...


----------



## udo81 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Danke für die Info! Stimmt, da gabs schon mal im Oktober Probleme als ich oben war... Na denn mann tau! )


----------



## Waldima (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Klaus und Kai haben aber auch Pech in letzter Zeit! 2011 ein ca. dreimonatiger Ausfall den ganzen Sommer über, und nun schon wieder ein Malheur, das sich seit Wochen hinzieht. Daran, dass das Schiff seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt so langsam ist, haben wir uns offensichtlich wohl oder übel alle gewöhnt. Auch das war ja nicht immer so. Den Grund dafür kenne ich bis heute nicht.

P. S.: Falls die Nagels hier mitlesen, ein kleiner Tipp: Über eine Info (Grund des Ausfalls, ungefähre Rückkehr nach Heiligenhafen usw.) auf der eigenen Homepage würden sich vor allem viele Stammangler sicher sehr freuen.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Nun habt man nich soviel Mitleid mit den beiden, war vor ca. 6 Wochen auf der Klaus-Peter(fast nur Platte). Damals war schon klar, der kutter geht in die Werft. Also ein durchaus geplanter Stop. Maschine( ich glaube Baujahr 1956 soll überholt werden u.a Sachen. Kai hat sich richtig drauf gefreut mal was anderes zu sehen(im Ernst).


----------



## Waldima (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Beim "HAI IV" wurde die Maschine auch kürzlich überholt. Allerdings war die Wartung dort innerhalb einer Woche erledigt. Ist ja auch alles eine Kostenfrage, wenn das wochenlang dauert... . Bin übrigens der Meinung, dass das Baujahr deutlich früher liegt. Bei der gesamten Flotte handelt es sich um KFK.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Es wird ja nicht nur die Maschine überholt, denn so ein Schiff hat viele kleine Baustellen. Soll uns ja auch nicht interessieren.
Aber das der Dezember dafür geplant war stand fest. Die Termine mit der Werft sind auch noch so ein Thema und die Leute für die Maschine auch. Also, alles wird gut, Klaus und Kai freuen sich auch bestimmt mal auf einige Tage an Land und bei der Familie. Ich/Wir fahren schon viele Jahre mit diesem Schiff, immer wieder gerne, weil man genug Platz hat und Kai eigentlich immer gute Laune hat. Natürlich kennen wir auch die anderen Schiffe, aber in der Regel immer Klaus-Peter, weil das halt so ist und so bleibt. Die Ostpreussen ist auch ein sehr gutes Schiff mit netter Besetzung. Mit etwas Glück wird das Schiffchen nach Weihnachten wieder lostuckern.
Und: Nicht die Geschwindigkeit zählt, sondern die richtige Platzwahl auf See :m

Kai wird bei diesen Beiträgen wieder schmunzeln, also an dieser Stelle mal schöne Grüße #h


----------



## udo81 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Auch von mir aus herzliche Grüße, schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch an Klaus und Kai!

PS: Buchung für nächstes Jahr folgt... ;-)


----------



## yukonjack (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Gibt es was neues von dem Kutter?


----------



## Andy Antitackle (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Ist immer noch rot.
 Liegt immer noch in Heiligenhafen.
 Fängt immer noch Fische.
 Und wenn es windig ist schaukelt es.

 Ach ja - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur
 falsche Klamotten.

 :vik:

 Andy Antitackle


----------



## degl (5. März 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Gestern lag er ein Stück abseits und es wurde drann gearbeitet

gruß degl


----------



## Sparky1337 (9. März 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

glaube bei ihn sind momentan wartungsarbeiten?!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (9. März 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Sie fährt raus, wenn genügend Leute drauf sind.
 Einfach zwischendurch mal hier schauen:

http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/webcam_hafen.html

 Wir sind wohl Ostern auch wieder auf der Klaus-Peter.
 Sie bietet viel Platz, gute Filetierbretter und netten Service.
 Was will ich mehr??
 Für den Fang kann ich nicht immer nur den Chef verantwortlich machen.


----------



## udo81 (12. März 2014)

*AW: MS Klaus Peter*

Wir sind Ende Mai wieder mit dabei...


----------

